
Bilingual Peptide Nucleic Acids Encode NA&Proteins in Self-Assembling Biopolymer - bookofjoe
https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/jacs.9b09146
======
carapace
Sounds useful.

> Here we describe the design, synthesis, and stimuli-responsive assembly
> behavior of a bilingual biopolymer that integrates both amino acid and
> nucleobase sequences into a single peptide nucleic acid (PNA) scaffold to
> enable tunable storage and retrieval of tertiary structural behavior and
> programmable molecular recognition capabilities. Incorporation of a defined
> sequence of amino acid side-chains along the PNA backbone yields amphiphiles
> having a “protein code” that directs self-assembly into micellar
> architectures in aqueous conditions. However, these amphiphiles also carry a
> “nucleotide code” such that subsequent introduction of a complementary RNA
> strand induces a sequence-specific disruption of assemblies through
> hybridization. Together, these properties establish bilingual PNA as a
> powerful biopolymer that combines two information systems to harness
> structural responsiveness and sequence recognition. The PNA scaffold and our
> synthetic system are highly generalizable, enabling fabrication of a wide
> array of user-defined peptide and nucleotide sequence combinations for
> diverse future biomedical and nanotechnology applications.

